
Ask HN: What language would you like instead of JavaScript in the browser? - arunkumarl
Assuming you could write in any language other than JS for the browser, what language would you write in?
======
anonyfox
Elixir.

The frontend world is gravitating more and more towards functional stuff, so
let's go straight for the real thing. The actor based model of the VM should
also _greatly_ help to achieve concurrent/parallel/distributed stuff. Plus one
could design awesome DSLs through Elixir macros.

But I guess everyone has at least one opinion why his/her fav language should
be in.

The most interesting part would be (given that a BEAM VM runs natively in the
browser/tab) what people would build with the power of _linkable_ VMs. I'd be
very curious!

------
mindcrime
COBOL

Just kidding... Given my druthers I'd take something like Groovy, Java, or
maybe Scala.

------
mpnordland
Give me python in everything.

